# Texas rods



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

What’s up! I’m looking to purchase some spinning gear from companies that build their rods here in Texas. Currently I have some gloomis fly and spinning rods as well as a fly rod made by h&h out of Houston. Does anyone know if Waterloo builds their rods in Victoria or do they only build the 500$ rods in Victoria? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I build custom rods on blanks made in the USA, not Chinese junk. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Most of their rods are made in Victoria, the low end rods I’m not sure, but I’m sure they’d be happy to answer questions if you call. I’ve been using 6’7” hp lite spinning rods on skiffs for years and they’re a great all around light tackle rod.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

I have a custom made rod by Cajun Custom Rods (though I am not sure they are doing custom work anymore) and I also have a Waterloo Salinity which I really like. Medium-Fast action and its very lightweight. 

I too am looking for another custom rod though soon, so I will definitely send over a PM to Smackdaddy53 to see what he is building as I like to support the small Texas shops as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SymmFish said:


> I have a custom made rod by Cajun Custom Rods (though I am not sure they are doing custom work anymore) and I also have a Waterloo Salinity which I really like. Medium-Fast action and its very lightweight.
> 
> I too am looking for another custom rod though soon, so I will definitely send over a PM to Smackdaddy53 to see what he is building as I like to support the small Texas shops as well.


I’m stocked up on fresh blanks, let me know.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Got a hook spit rod as a gift with an insurance policy (50 additional dollars) a couple of years ago and when it broke (I had no clue how, just in pieces one day getting it out of the boat), it took me 4 months to get responses on 3 different attempts and eventually replaced, all while having my character questioned as to whether I actually had an insurance policy and repeatedly told that I was in the wrong. I was even asked if I was so sure I had their insurance policy, I should go and get the gift giver to send their bank account showing insurance was purchased. That’s a great conversation . Ultimately they admitted that they had made a booking mistake on the insurance and found the policy but never apologized and insinuated I should be “happy now”. Then they charged me shipping on my replacement rod, asked me to drive to the ups office to ship the broken one back, and asked if I’d like to pay 50$ for new insurance...nope. All in all, just because they’re local doesn’t mean they’re quality.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Texasproud11 said:


> Got a hook spit rod as a gift with an insurance policy (50 additional dollars) a couple of years ago and when it broke (I had no clue how, just in pieces one day getting it out of the boat), it took me 4 months to get responses on 3 different attempts and eventually replaced, all while having my character questioned as to whether I actually had an insurance policy and repeatedly told that I was in the wrong. I was even asked if I was so sure I had their insurance policy, I should go and get the gift giver to send their bank account showing insurance was purchased. That’s a great conversation . Ultimately they admitted that they had made a booking mistake on the insurance and found the policy but never apologized and insinuated I should be “happy now”. Then they charged me shipping on my replacement rod, asked me to drive to the ups office to ship the broken one back, and asked if I’d like to pay 50$ for new insurance...nope. All in all, just because they’re local doesn’t mean they’re quality.


Hookspit is a joke. I’m building Derek’s spinning rod right now, no shenanigans, just a solid custom rod. 
On a side note, warranties on custom rods are ridiculous. If you want to treat your gear like crap and get a free replacement buy them from Academy. I’ll build you a new rod at a discount only if you send me the broken rod and all the guides so they can be used on the replacement blank. Rods don’t just break, 99% of the breaks any rod builder sees are from mishandling period. Lots of rod builders have shut their doors because they tried offering a lifetime warranty on their rods. A few companies can pull it off but their rods are mass produced and they might have $50-75 invested in a $300 rod that is not custom made. 
Good gear isn’t cheap and cheap gear isn’t good.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Here I was thinking I was the only person who thinks hookspit is garbage. Great marketing scheme and horrible customer service when you go there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Here I was thinking I was the only person who thinks hookspit is garbage. Great marketing scheme and horrible customer service when you go there.


I only speak the truth, ask anyone that’s spoken to me or met me on here. Lots of rod companies come and go. I’m just a part timer pumping out a rod or two every three months but I only use the best components and blanks and refuse to rush one out the door. 
Jusf because you see a particular rod company advertising on every fishing magazine, billboard and radio show doesn’t mean they are necessarily top quality, just that they can pump out enough rods to reach their quotas. You guys would be surprised what you’re really getting when you buy a “custom” rod for $375 from some shops. $10 Chinese blanks and inferior craftsmanship in most cases. Custom rods don’t come off a showroom shelf or rod rack in a store. Those are shelf rods. A true custom rod is made after a phone call and discussion about what the customer is wanting from a rod then if they choose they come by and handle a few and get a feel for what they want. A good rod builder can take an order over the phone and stand behind their good judgement to build a rod to a client’s specifications.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Smack is making high quality rods that are from American made blanks. I know the rods that I get from smack are meticulously hand made from the factory to when smack puts the eyes on. It pays to buy products made in America from craftsman like Smack. Go ahead and save a few dollars by buying Chinese made junk but don’t complain to y’all compadres about the trade war.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Derek Radtke said:


> Smack is making high quality rods that are from American made blanks. I know the rods that I get from smack are meticulously hand made from the factory to when smack puts the eyes on. It pays to buy products made in America from craftsman like Smack. Go ahead and save a few dollars by buying Chinese made junk but don’t complain to y’all compadres about the trade war.


Zephyr Cove Customs, smackdaddy on here, Mac on the water .


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hookspit is a joke. I’m building Derek’s spinning rod right now, no shenanigans, just a solid custom rod.
> On a side note, warranties on custom rods are ridiculous. If you want to treat your gear like crap and get a free replacement buy them from Academy. I’ll build you a new rod at a discount only if you send me the broken rod and all the guides so they can be used on the replacement blank. Rods don’t just break, 99% of the breaks any rod builder sees are from mishandling period. Lots of rod builders have shut their doors because they tried offering a lifetime warranty on their rods. A few companies can pull it off but their rods are mass produced and they might have $50-75 invested in a $300 rod that is not custom made.
> Good gear isn’t cheap and cheap gear isn’t good.


Good thoughts but I’d disagree on one and say that a 50$ insurance policy that you conveniently lose records of sounds pretty profitable to me and I wouldn’t call it a free replacement if you did honor it, hence the 50$. Insurance companies are profitable for a reason.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Texasproud11 said:


> Good thoughts but I’d disagree on one and say that a 50$ insurance policy that you conveniently lose records of sounds pretty profitable to me and I wouldn’t call it a free replacement if you did honor it, hence the 50$. Insurance companies are profitable for a reason.


I know you’re sore about that experience but it sounds like you learned that location and social media hype doesn’t mean much when it comes to rods or much of anything else. Save up and let me know if you want a rod built in Texas on a USA made blank with some of the best components out there. I don’t do warranties but if you give me some business I will share some things I’ve learned and seen over the years to make that rod last.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Definitely! I’ll keep your info in my back pocket.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Derek Radtke said:


> What’s up! I’m looking to purchase some spinning gear from companies that build their rods here in Texas. Currently I have some gloomis fly and spinning rods as well as a fly rod made by h&h out of Houston. Does anyone know if Waterloo builds their rods in Victoria or do they only build the 500$ rods in Victoria? Thanks for the info!


 I went with McCain made right here in BCS. I'm heading south now to fish...Tight Lines!


Michael


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Smackdaddy makes some great rods. I highly recommend his work!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The down side of my work is it’s a side hobby and takes me forever to knock one out. 
Glad you like it. It’s been a while since you picked it up Symm...how is it performing?


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The down side of my work is it’s a side hobby and takes me forever to knock one out.
> Glad you like it. It’s been a while since you picked it up Symm...how is it performing?


Been working like a charm! I’ve been meaning to post some photos. 

Need to get a spinning rod made soon.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

smack do you do fly rods and whose blank?


----------

